# Your Favourite Beauty Powder



## Eemaan (Mar 3, 2007)

*Whats your favourite beauty powder and why?*

dont forget to add your skin colour!

Im in *NC40* and so far only really like Star


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm NW15-20 depending on the product and season lol. And I LOVE Shell Pearl beauty powder. And I'm really liking the ones from the barbie collection also, Pearl Blossom and Pearl Sunshine.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 4, 2007)

Right now I really like Yogamode. It just really brightens up my face. I've been using that one pretty frequently for work. I also really like Pearl Blossom from Barbie. I've been using that one for going out. Super pretty! Oh and I'm an NC40! =)


----------



## geeko (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm NC20

and i love BOTH shell pearl and pearl blossom beauty powder. i can use shell pearl as a subtle blush by itself and it adds a nice pinkish peach glow with subtle golden shimmers on my face.

pearl blossom adds pink glow over my pink blushers which i like as well


----------



## Sanne (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm nw20, and I'm in LOVE with peacefull, it's the perfect barely there bronzer! I look soo healthy!!!


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Softdew from the Catherine collection is my favorite. I'm NW20 and I use it very lightly as a final face powder (the matte BPs give a wonderful softening effect), a tad more it turns into a blush, or if I want it is the perfect bronzer for me. Every bronzer I've ever used makes me look like I put dirt on my face. Softdew is perfection for me. The only product that I've for which I've gotten multiple backups!


----------



## macslut (Mar 4, 2007)

Yogamode.  It really puts a nice finish on my makeup.  NW20


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 5, 2007)

any darker skinned ladies loving these?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 5, 2007)

NC42 and I LOVE Sunsparked Pearl!


----------



## styrch (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm NC15 and I'm in love with Pearl Blossom. I didn't like it at first but I found it really does compliment most of my blushes when I just dust it on my cheeks. Pearl Sunshine was also very nice (very healthy sunkissed look for me) but I won't use it as much. Unfortunately, those are the only two I own.


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 5, 2007)

I only have peaceful and I am liking it so far as a soft blush on my cheeks when I feel like not wearing any makeup or just to give my face a healthy flush.   I want to try some more BPs...


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_any darker skinned ladies loving these? _

 
Heck yeah! I'm NW 45 and I love Smooth Harmony. I use it as a highlighter and a blot powder because I get a bit oily.


----------



## crazyinlove (Mar 5, 2007)

NW25 and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pearl Blossom. I think i'm going to have to get back ups.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 5, 2007)

NW20 and I am loving pearl sunshine from barbie... also the pearl blossom one...


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_any darker skinned ladies loving these? _

 
I'm an NC43, and LOVE Sunsparked Pearl.  It's my HG highlighter, I have 4 backups!  It's subtle and glowy.  Here's my favorite example:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I'm NC15 and I'm in love with Pearl Blossom._

 
Same here!


----------



## mbee (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm an NC30 and I LOVE Softdew on a neutral color day, and Pearl Blossom on a more colorful day


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm NC20 and I absolutely love Pearl Blossom, it is so gorgeous, I've worn it everyday since I got it!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Peaceful and Pearl Sunshine. Peaceful gives me a tad of natural tan, Pearl Sunshine gives me an all over subtle glow, I am totally in love with these 2 B/P!!! Can't live without them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am NC40


----------



## calbear (Mar 6, 2007)

NC50 and I use Smooth Harmony from the Diana Ross Icon collection, everyday.


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2007)

Love Shell Pearl -- NW20


----------



## eco (Mar 11, 2007)

i love pearl sunshine from the barbie collection!  I am nw15-20 and I have a rosy complexion, so this is almost a little balancing color for me!  I am wearing it in this photo with a little fab blush on the apples of my cheeks:


----------



## jinsy (Mar 11, 2007)

pretty!

may i know if yogamode and soft dew can be compared together? tia!


----------



## Eilinoir (Mar 12, 2007)

Shell Pearl! I'm anywhere from about NC20-30.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 12, 2007)

My favorite is Peaceful (from the RW Col.); it gives me a healthy glow.

I can't remember my color; I know it has a 25 in it.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 12, 2007)

pearl sunshine .


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have trouble choosing,.. I can be either NC20/NW20 both look equally good and I am a powder - ho. 

Favorite Non-pearl

Tahitian Sand
Pretty Baby

Favorite pearly

Shell Pearl


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 15, 2007)

Shell Pearl and Softdew.   NW 25.

Yogamode is much lighter than Softdew.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 18, 2007)

pearl sunshine for me and i am nc50 i love it i have to go and get the last three left at my counter


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_I'm nw20, and I'm in LOVE with peacefull, it's the perfect barely there bronzer! I look soo healthy!!!_

 
  Me too, I'm NC20, and Peaceful is the only thing thats given me a bronzy effect without making my cheeks look dirty.  I'm seriously considering a backup.


----------



## yeahwrite (May 10, 2007)

I'm NW15/20 and I love love love Softdew. I like it on hurried days since it's subtle and doesn't need a lot of blending, plus it's pretty neutral so it goes with just about anything I decide to do on eyes and lips.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 10, 2007)

NC30-35 & Sunsparked Pearl


----------



## helenoftroy1 (May 10, 2007)

NW25

Raquel Yogamode and Peaceful 

Sunsparked Pearl as highlighter


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_*Whats your favourite beauty powder and why?*

dont forget to add your skin colour!

Im in *NC40* and so far only really like Star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## purelai (May 11, 2007)

I love love love *Pearl Sunshine* from Barbie loves MAC. I'm  NC25, could be NC30 in the summer.


----------



## styrch (May 11, 2007)

I'm NC15 and I love my Pearl Blossom. I also love my Pearl Sunshine, but I use Pearl Blossom more often.

Really am thinking about those Raquels...


----------



## missmacqtr (May 11, 2007)

pearl sunshine rules


----------



## princess (May 12, 2007)

NC20 here, currently Pearl Blossom.


----------



## CWHF (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_any darker skinned ladies loving these? _

 

NC 43ish here and Smooth Harmony (from Icon 1) is my holy grail face powder.  Finished my first one, now on my second. I have one more backup, and I will be very upset when it's gone.  This gives my skin a perfect glowy finish.


----------



## girlambrosia (May 14, 2007)

Softdew for SURE - it's awesome lightly as a balancing powder for my yellow-toned complexion, but beautiful when applied a bit more heavily, as a natural plummy-rose blush!

I've got a Pearl Sunshine waiting for me, though, so we'll see about that soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I'm NC30!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 14, 2007)

What's the point of the beauty powders?  Are they supposed to be blushers, or highlighters or what?


----------



## yummy411 (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_any darker skinned ladies loving these? _

 
i've seen peal blossom as a highlighter look amazing on dark skin tones!


----------



## yummy411 (May 14, 2007)

nc35-37..

pearl sunshine and blossom (in that order)
pearl sunshine was the answer to my long search for the dewy without liquids!


----------



## mac.lovers (May 20, 2007)

Pearl Sunshine, Sunsparked Pearl and also my Yogamode! It's hard to choose since I love all the ones I have


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2007)

pearl sunshine! from the barbie collection and im NW20


----------



## Smilla (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's the point of the beauty powders?  Are they supposed to be blushers, or highlighters or what?_

 
I'm wondering this as well!


----------



## Brianne (May 22, 2007)

Shell Pearl and Pearl Sunshine - NW20/LLL


----------



## KAIA (May 23, 2007)

I'm NC30/NC35 and i loveeeee pearl sunshine


----------



## SELFstyled (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's the point of the beauty powders?  Are they supposed to be blushers, or highlighters or what?_

 
I use Sunsparked Pearl as an all over "finish" as it's a neutral shade. The other beauty powders I have (Barbie ones) are used as blush &/or for highlighting.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 26, 2007)

I'm NW20 and loving Pearl Sunshine from Barbie, but I really wish I had picked up Pearl Blossom when I had the chance. =(


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 26, 2007)

Sunsparked Pearl!


----------



## kristaz (Jun 9, 2007)

another vote for pearl blossom.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 9, 2007)

Pearl Sunshine rulez!!


----------



## xmamax (Jun 9, 2007)

NC20, Pearl Sunshine.


----------



## anuy (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_Softdew for SURE - it's awesome lightly as a balancing powder for my yellow-toned complexion, but beautiful when applied a bit more heavily, as a natural plummy-rose blush!

Oh, and I'm NC30!_

 
i LOVE softdew too! i bought 4 backups


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 13, 2007)

My favorite is Soft Dew from the Catherine Denueve Collection because it gives my cheeks that perfect rosey color and I am  an NW20.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2007)

pearl sunshine from the barbie collection


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 18, 2007)

I only have Pearl Blossom from the Barbie collection, and I love it as a highlighter over my blush. I wear NC200 (?) in Hyperreal. I'm pale, anyhow


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm NW20 - 25 and I love Yogamode & Pearl Sunshine.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty Baby and Shell Pearl!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Yogamode.  It really puts a nice finish on my makeup.  NW20_

 

This is the only thing I'm AFRAID to run out of
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is subtle but makes an amazing difference in your overall skin appearance.


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Pearl Blossom


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 7, 2007)

noe the barbie hype is over are any of you still really using your pearl sunshines/blossom BPs?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

I use both of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE them.


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

absolutely - i still use both of them.

my favourite BP of all has to be yogamode though. I'm an N15 (can use both NC and NW).


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Im NW15/20 and I LOVE Pearl Blossom! It gives me the best pink glow.


----------



## wildesigns (Dec 9, 2007)

If the loose counts, then I'm voting for Paperwhite. it's like the finest misting of snow on a clear Winter's day and so subtle. I have all of them, but this is my favorite.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 7, 2008)

After that vote I want to try Paperwhite! I have Tenderdusk and a sample of Soft Flame, and I love them both. Tenderdusk is like BeneFit's Dandelion only better -- a soft complexion perk-up and glow.

Man I want more of these ^_^


----------

